# Change in Address



## rucherap (4 mo ago)

Dear Friends, 
My wife and I have moved to a new location in France and I have informed the change in address following this link; https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/R11193 

I would like to know after doing this, does it really required to inform the address change in OFII too? bit confused on this matter and I would really need your support on this one. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhamham (Feb 19, 2017)

I would sign-in and report your change of address on this site too:





Étrangers en France







administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr





The link you have used may do the job but personally I would use the ministere de l'interieur website.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may depend on how far along you are in the OFII process. If you have gotten through the validation of your initial visa and any medical exam then I suspect OFII doesn't really need the information. If you still have procedures to go through with OFII, you might contact them, just to be sure

The link that bhamham provided looks like a good option. And it may actually cause them to register your change of address with the appropriate prefectures if you have moved départements.


----------



## rucherap (4 mo ago)

bhamham said:


> I would sign-in and report your change of address on this site too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Let me do it here too.


----------



## rucherap (4 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It may depend on how far along you are in the OFII process. If you have gotten through the validation of your initial visa and any medical exam then I suspect OFII doesn't really need the information. If you still have procedures to go through with OFII, you might contact them, just to be sure
> 
> The link that bhamham provided looks like a good option. And it may actually cause them to register your change of address with the appropriate prefectures if you have moved départements.


Appreciate a lot. Thanks.


----------

